#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  狼之樂園關閉二星期至一個月不等系統檢測

## 狼王白牙

因為2012年8月21日中午主機被入侵並導向空白頁面

雖然目前自動恢復但仍然須進行全系統清查

敬請各位會員見諒。

2012/8/21

----------

